# UPDATE: We're Adopting a Special Puppy



## Jill (Jan 28, 2011)

Harvey and I have decided to become Daddy and Mommy to another dog, who we will call Wylie






Our friend, Cheryl, told me about this little shih-tzu puppy (9mos old) who came into her veterinary clinic as an emergency rescue with an infected eye. She needed a new home. Harvey and I had planned to get a shih-tzu girl after our older shih-tzu's, Whitney and Willow, are no longer with us -- which of course we hope is a very long time for now. However, this little baby just looks so special and I fell in love with her pretty much already.

We have two 2yo brother shih-tzu's from a litter Cheryl had previously and I think they will be VERY happy to have a baby sister to play with. Their names are Wilson and Watson. More likely than not, Wilson and Watson will be more impressed with the new girl than Willow and Whitney will be, but we shall see.

Since we have room in our hearts, as well as on the sofa and bed, we just had to say "yes" to Wylie





We plan to pick Wylie up either next weekend, or the following weekend. Depending on how she is recovering from her surgeries (eye and spay) and the weather. We are excited to meet her in person!

Thanks for looking and listening!

*UDATE 2/5/2011:* We brought Wylie home today and she is doing so well! She did great on the 3.5 hour drive home. She met all our guys -- who seem to be universally infatuated with her -- and she took a nap with us. I had worried Willow would be very jealous / resentful of Wylie, however, we told Willow that Wylie is for her (like we do when she gets a new toy -- and like we told Winston when "he" got Willow many moons ago). Well, maybe Willow took it to heart because she got after Wilson for getting too close and too attentive to her puppy. Seems to be a perfect fit all around and I will update with pictures soon





Plus, it was great to see Cheryl again! She is so nice and was busy at her wonderful vet practice with a goat, dogs, etc., when we arrived


----------



## susanne (Jan 28, 2011)

THANK YOU for giving that sweet girl a great home! She is absolutely adorable, especially in that first photo!


----------



## Mona (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations on your latest addition! Did she have her eye removed or is it just tacked shut to help ensure proper recovery?


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Susanne and Mona!





Wylie's eye had to be removed



But I think she will do well going forward


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 28, 2011)

How could you resist such a sweet face?



You've done a good thing!


----------



## little lady (Jan 28, 2011)

You are so awesome and have such a big heart! She is beautiful and well wishes headed her way. I just love my Shih Tzu and would love another however my husband gives me the same "No" when I ask for more minis also.



But someday I WILL have another and more minis!!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 28, 2011)

Aw Jill what a special little girl she is. Warms my heart to know that she will be joining your family. What a lucky little puppy! She is simply precious!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 28, 2011)

She looks like a very special girl... bless you for taking her into your home


----------



## minimomNC (Jan 28, 2011)

Like I said, your the first person I thought of when I heard about her. congratulations to Wylie on her new forever home. And I love the name.


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats! She is very cute.


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, folks!

Cheryl told me a little more about her background this morning and it just makes me love her even more. It's hard for me to understand how something that will be such a treasure to us was just a "toss away" to someone else.

Really looking forward to getting her home and settled in


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh, what an absolute sweetheart she is. Congratulations all around - I hope you'll post again when she meets her new family.


----------



## chandab (Jan 28, 2011)

She is just adorable, congrats on your new furbaby.


----------



## zoey829 (Jan 28, 2011)

How sweet!!! Congrats on your new baby


----------



## little lady (Jan 28, 2011)

Jill,

Please post pics of her when she get in her loving new home!


----------



## anoki (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats Jill!!!! She looks very sweet!!!!



:wub

I am having trouble deciding who will be staying here as my new addition.....decisions, decisions.....





~kathryn


----------



## Barbie (Jan 28, 2011)

Wylie is one very lucky little girl - to first have Cheryl and now you and H.

Barbie


----------



## Frankie (Jan 28, 2011)

What a beautiful little girl



:wub No doubt she will fit into your "W" home with no problem. Best of luck and do keep us updated as to how she is doing.


----------



## REO (Jan 28, 2011)

I just know that the new lil Princess is going to get lots of love & spoiling!

She's way cute!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 29, 2011)

Awww.... bless your big heart, Jill.... congratulations!

Liz R.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on your soon to be new addition! She's cute as can be! What a special girl!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 29, 2011)

sorry double post!


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! Harvey and I are looking forward to being Wylie's Dad and Mom.

I'm thinking I may take her to the office with me, too, on days when I don't have client appointments. I used to take Winston with me sometimes. I can't really take Wilson or Watson because can't take one and not the other and the two of them would make it difficult to work (little rough and tumble bears!). She can be my office manager, maybe





Once Wylie is home, we will update with more pictures, etc.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 30, 2011)

*Jill* - soon you will have more Shih Tzus than horses! Wylie is lucky to have found you... (you only _think_ it was the other way around) ...


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 30, 2011)

_Congratulations.... on your new addition._


----------



## Sonya (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats Jill! What a lucky puppy to have found you, she couldn't of found a better home!


----------



## sundancer (Jan 31, 2011)

Such a cutie!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 31, 2011)

Bless you for taking her into your family.



How can any living creature be tossed away? I just don't get it. I know she will be so grateful for the loving home you are giving her. More pictures please when you have time!


----------



## barnbum (Jan 31, 2011)

Awwww.....


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks again, everyone





*UDATE 2/5/2011:* We brought Wylie home today and she is doing so well! She did great on the 3.5 hour drive home. She met all our guys -- who seem to be universally infatuated with her -- and she took a nap with us. I had worried Willow would be very jealous / resentful of Wylie, however, we told Willow that Wylie is for her (like we do when she gets a new toy -- and like we told Winston when "he" got Willow many moons ago). Well, maybe Willow took it to heart because she got after Wilson for getting too close and too attentive to her puppy. Seems to be a perfect fit all around and I will update with pictures soon





Plus, it was great to see Cheryl again! She is so nice and was busy at her wonderful vet practice with a goat, dogs, etc., when we arrived


----------



## chandab (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah! Glad introductions went to so well. Can't wait to see those pics.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 7, 2011)

Jill, I bet she knows she is loved. You did a good thing. I bet if she could pinch herself she would just so she could be sure she's not just dreaming that a wonderful mommy and daddy with some neat ready made siblings have given her a forever home.



We have a very sweet shy, playful shih-tzu appropriately named PattyCake ShyAnne.


----------



## Reble (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats Jill, remember Pirate she had lost her eye at 8 weeks and did great.

I finally found her a home where she is being cared for.


----------



## Katiean (Feb 8, 2011)

Your picture is so much like my little guy.






It has only been a few days and he doesn't even miss his eye.

I hope your girl does well.


----------

